# Color photo of 2 us army soldiers Bermuda early 1940s



## Tom Carroll (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Mercian (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi @Tom Carroll 

Thanks, it's an excellent photo of the pre-war, pre G519 bikes.

You can see it discussed here:









						1943 color photo, 2 bikes. | Military Bicycles
					

Bermuda 1943 is captioned with photo.   I'm always appreciative of period images to study from, hopefully this helps you military bike guys.  Lots of bright work, bling bling.




					thecabe.com
				




And your photo doesn't have the 'Getty' tag on it (-:

Have a Good Weekend,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

